# Rear caliper wont compress



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

Im in the middle of changing the rear brakes on a 98 A4 and the piston wont compress. I tried using a C clamp, screwing it, and nothing has worked. 
Can anyone help me out??


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

If you try compressing it with a c clamp you are going to break it cause its not going to move. You have to screw it back in.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

get a caliper tool from harbor freight. trying to do such with a c clamp is a mofo...


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

As others have said get the proper tool. Advance autoparts loans it out for free.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Ltownhockey17 said:


> Im in the middle of changing the rear brakes on a 98 A4 and the piston wont compress. I tried using a C clamp, screwing it, and nothing has worked.
> Can anyone help me out??


 If you've tried using just a C clamp to squeeze piston back..you've most likely ruined the e brake adjuster inside the caliper and will need to get a new (rebuilt/used) caliper!


----------

